# junior member



## newkid (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi all
Using Diversity can 14.81kW range be connected on existing 32A EN 60898 with 6mm T&E 15 metre run? C/unit 100 Amp,1 spare way and existing 45A-shower,2x32A rings,1x 32 radial,16A-immersion,16A radial and 2x 6A.
Would 10mm T&E do?seperate cooker enclosure or else?
Anyone with best solution?
Thanks.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This is obviously not an NEC question so I moved it here.

Kid, how about listing your location so folks can help you better.


----------



## newkid (Nov 15, 2007)

Much appreciated Speedy,Thanks


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

New Kid.

You can do what you want provided you sub fuse the circuit at a value less than the current carrying capacity of the cable. There are as you know 'standard circuits - the likes of which you would find in an NICEIC guide. But you do have the option to designate a circuit as ' non standard' if you wish. Just think of commercial/industrial circuitry. This is for the most part not 'guide installed'

At full load your range would require 56 amps. Applying diversity at 25% that's 42 amps. You can't therefore use the 32 amp mcb without having some nuisance tripping along the way. By calculation you need 10mm 6242Y and a 40/50 amp min mcb. I should not be concerned about the meter head loadings - your consumer unit is adequate.

Chris may pop in here and offer you some further advice since domestic is not my speciality. But for what it's worth I think the above would be fine.

Frank


----------



## newkid (Nov 15, 2007)

Very informative,thank you Frank for your suggestion.


----------

